# Expensive rubber



## 036 (Feb 27, 2003)

Oris TT1 Diver strap - rubber.

Replacement cost: Â£46









Oh and if you want a clasp







, that'll be another Â£10 or so.

Oh well it smells nice when its new.

Plus they do at last offer an alternative to fixed bars for anyone that wants a strong watch / case connection - there is a big pin to be pushed all the way through.


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Yeah......that's why I got the TT1 with metal bracelet. It's A LOT of st.steel!!


----------



## 036 (Feb 27, 2003)

Hi Griff

Yes I was tempted by the bracelet but did not go for it as I have never got on with them, plus it was just a bit too much bling bling for me! But I really think the way Oris do the transition between lugs and bracelet on the TT1 has not been bettered by anybody - it is perfect.

I do like the rubber strap though despite the above, it is much nicer than the rubber straps they use on some of the othe models - diamond pattern I think.

Be interesting to find out how much they charge for a bracelet! Probably 150 - 200 I'd say.

And I still like my TT1 even if it did leak - can't wait to have it back.


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

I'd forgotten about that!

Keep me informed, as I'm both interested, and an Oris fan.

It seems Andrew Charles Ltd. are still very good then!?

Good luck!


----------



## 036 (Feb 27, 2003)

They are replacing the movement and dial under warranty. And I assume when they reassemble it all the seals are changed.

Yes they seem very good indeed - time will tell - although I was surprised when they said they needed to wait for parts from Oris.


----------

